# Hey GalvBay....



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I seen the picture below on the Tundra Solutions forum, it seems this guy made his own gear shift know for his Tundra from metal. I was thinking how cool one may be made out of wood!

http://www.tundrasolutions.com/forums/tundra/115762-made-this-shift-knob-today-wdyt/

If you made one I bet I know who would buy one


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I know someone that has a piece of Zebrawood that would look really nice!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> I know someone that has a piece of Zebrawood that would look really nice!


Yeah? You think he would want to try it? I was thinkin Mesquite though but then again I could have more than one and switch them out with my moods/A.D.D. swings 

Hey...you going to be around the beach this weekend? I rented a house over there somewhere for this weekend.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I've already made something like that - so yours would be just as easy. Just need to figure out the threads and what shape and material you want. I've got some mesquite and a bunch of other stuff to make one out of.

maybe even some pnk ivory for those days when you aren't feeling very manly 

I'll be staying home this weekend. Where did you rent a house?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Heck I don't know where the house is! Tidelands area (wherever that is)...
http://www.swedesrealestate.com/Rentals/VacationRentals/tabid/142/articleType/ArticleView/articleId/238/Barn-on-the-Beach--Tidelands--Beachfront.aspx


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

We are down here at Aransas Pass....on and off WiFi. Looks like a fun project! I may need one for our Tundra. gb


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Found these pictures on the Tundra Solutions forum...somebody turned some duck calls and made them into shift knob...

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/1003/chasu99/BAAShifterPics.jpg


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

T....when I get things caught up around here, I experiment with some mesquite. I'm up to my ears in pink flamingos and other whirly-jigs!! That shifter shouldn't be that difficult to knock out. gb


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I ain't even going to comment on why someone would want a duck call on the shifter..........


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Trodery you know where I live. You welcome to come use any one of the 3 lathes I have. I will even furnish some kind of wood.


----------

